# 20 gallon journal



## Earro (Apr 27, 2008)

Here's my 20gallon tank.

Iwagumi style (first attempt)
EI dosing (first attempt)
Lights: Power compact Colour Max 65W (for 8hrs)
Water parameters unknown. (I just checked the expiry date on all my test kits, and I should have bought new ones a few months ago.)

*Substrate*: 
ADA Amazonia soil Normal.

*Plants*: 
Blyxa Japonica, Pygmy Chain swords, Utricularia Graminifolia, Pogostemon helferi, Hemianthus callitrichoides "Cuba"

*Inhabitants*: 
Neritina zebra & various unknown snails









This picture was taken on March 27. I had a hard time settling with the aquascape.

I bought a pot of HC and used the emerged method of planting. After a month, the HC grew a nice carpet.









This picture was taken on May 11th after the flooding of the tank.









Today June 28, 2008.









Right side view
































































As you can see I'm still struggling with algae. Mainly dust algae.

I'll be adding Amano shrimps later next week. after I double check my water parameters.

I haven't decided on the schooling fishes that I will add....I'm thinking Ember Tetras...if I can find them&#8230;if not then maybe a dozen cardinals.

I'm also tempted to add a pair of Blue rams. LOL

I won't be adding any fishes until I get back from England...so after August.

I hope you guys enjoy the pics.

Cheers
Earro


----------



## Katalyst (Jul 29, 2007)

Wow! That looks fantastic! The amano's are great little algae eaters and should do the trick. Some apple snails or a bushynose pleco will also do the job.


----------



## XbrandonX (Nov 22, 2007)

That's a gorgeous tank you've got there. Good job.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

That tank definatly is looking nice!!


----------



## Fishfinder (Feb 17, 2008)

Great tank! The algae on the rock actually looks really good IMO.


----------



## Julian (Jun 29, 2008)

looks like you're dealing with about 3w/g of lighting. Are you adding any co2 to the tank that might help with the algae. 

looks great though


----------



## Earro (Apr 27, 2008)

Thanks for all your comments.  
I'm still tempted to do a rescape. The tank seems unbalanced.
I didn't think that the pygmy chain swords would grow that big. 

Yes, I have a Redsea Co2 system set up and running at 3bps. I have a Co2 indicator on the right side of the tank.

I did a 50% water change this morning using regular tap water instead of the RO water I usually use...the water became cloudy with in 5 hours. It might be a bacterial bloom?


----------



## planter (Jun 9, 2008)

That tank looks fantastic. Great job. I think the Pigmy's look good. 

I want to try growing the HC emerged on my next tank. How did it adjust once you submerged it?


----------



## fishlover93 (Feb 25, 2008)

Getting a pair or two of ottos is also great i never could find the right algae eaters until i stumbled on the ottos. They don't grow to big lengths they're really peaceful and best of all my tank never had algae since!!! Also as katlyst said Bushynose plecos, amanos , and apple sanils will help too!!!

P.S Great set up


----------



## Earro (Apr 27, 2008)

> I want to try growing the HC emerged on my next tank. How did it adjust once you submerged it?


HC adjusted well. Heres an article that I read.

http://www.barrreport.com/estimative-index/3437-super-easy-method-start-new-tank-without-any-algae-any-issues-dosing-etc.html

As for Bushy nose pleco, I would love to get my hands on that.


----------



## Earro (Apr 27, 2008)

*Aquarium update. August 16, 2008*

I made some changes to my 20 gallon.

Heres a picture taken July 30.



























I havent cleaned the aquarium, alot of the algae went away.
The pygmy chain swords are growing very aggressively. 
I'm not sure what that plant is on the second picture. I grows larger than the pygmy chain sword.

Heres a pic I took today.









I did a lot of trimming and plant relocation.

Now, I'm very excited to get some fishes in the tank.  (FINALLY)

I'm very intrested in getting a school of pygmy corries. Has anyone seen these fishes in any local fish stores or know anyone that breeds them?

Thanks
Earro


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Earro, great looking tank! What dry ferts are you dosing?

As for the cories, apparently BA thornhill had them some time ago, and Menagerie gets them once in a while too. I got my 5 from Tabatha, and I'm not too sure where she got hers. 

I think once I set the CO2 up on my small tank, I'll cut down to a fews species too. Right now my tank is a jungle that need a good clear out.

Great looking tank!


----------



## Earro (Apr 27, 2008)

Thanks ameekplec,

Dosing Method: 
1/2 tea spoon of KNO3 2 x a week 
1/8 of tea spoon of KH2PO4 1x a week 
Flourish 2.5ml 1x a week (This will become 2x a week in about 2-3 weeks)

I'll check the BA at Thornhill.  



Cheers 
Earro


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

Larger plant looks like Sagittaria subulata (Narrow Leaf Sag).

Tank looks great btw.


----------

